# Seneye USB parameter sensor



## madlan (24 Jun 2011)

Anyone seen this?

http://www.seneye.com/7reasons

It monitors Ammonia, pH, temp and interestingly light. Could be very handy when working away from home


----------



## PeteA (24 Jun 2011)

Looks really clever - depending upon cost it could be a really good way of monitoring a few water levels. Not that sure how useful it is going to be ultimately.  It only monitors the "killer" items and if I'm not at home there's not a lot I could actually do...  That said, I'm sure if it's successful then it will end up with TDS and other chemical monitors in too.

However it's price would have to be less than the cost of an Ammonia & pH kit.


----------



## madlan (24 Jun 2011)

Found some info on PFK: http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=4048

PAR, LUX and Kelvin light meter too apparently for £99


----------



## Radik (24 Jun 2011)

If it is going to be somehow accurate for 99 I am going to buy it. And it is made in the UK


----------



## ozzyboo (28 Jun 2011)

Radik said:
			
		

> If it is going to be somehow accurate for 99 I am going to buy it. And it is made in the UK



Agreed,If it is that sort of money I would be interested.I like that fact that you can monitor your tank whilst you are away from home,OK you may not be able to solve the problem so in that respect not much help


----------



## ghostsword (28 Jun 2011)

For a par meter is looks too cheap.  but once it is tested we will be able to see how it stands against apogee and others.


----------



## Fred Dulley (16 Jul 2011)

I'm sure it wont beat Apogee but a fairly reasonable indication on PAR would be awesome.
I wonder what the pH range is for the Reef version because our planted tanks wont be anywhere near 8.2, so we might not get decent results. Not that pH matters in the scheme of things.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Jul 2011)

Just a basic indication would do. If it was for sale I would buy it now, but it may be just a pipe dream, many things never come to market.


----------



## madlan (18 Jul 2011)

According to PFK its on sale next week.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Jul 2011)

That will be good. I look forward to this tool, will buy it once it comes out. If it is under £150 will buy it, otherwise will get the old and trusted apogee.


----------



## madlan (18 Jul 2011)

£99 for the 'reef' version, not bad for PAR, LUX and Kelvin meter along with free ammonia monitoring, pH monitoring, water level, general light, and temperature monitoring.

They have a home and pond version which I expect to be less.

I'll be getting one so expect a write up


----------



## madlan (19 Jul 2011)

More info on the online interface: http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/sc ... -interface


----------



## ghostsword (19 Jul 2011)

... this maybe how they make money. I don't need to check my tank details online.  

Just need the tool to see the par, and at most the ph, although only worried about ph swings.

Thanks for the link, will be good when the device is released.


.


----------



## madlan (19 Jul 2011)

Just asked them if they could add Co2, even if it's just using KH and pH, an early warning system for overdosing on Co2 would be useful for us lot!


----------



## Radik (16 Aug 2011)

Heads UP! This has been released this week and my Seneye Reef is on the way to my home. I hope there will be no disappointment.


----------



## ghostsword (16 Aug 2011)

Radik said:
			
		

> Heads UP! This has been released this week and my Seneye Reef is on the way to my home. I hope there will be no disappointment.


Let me go order one, as soon as you test the par! That us what the outcome is, if it works ok.


---
- .


----------



## Derek Tweedie (16 Aug 2011)

Hi guys Charterhouse Aquatics are doing the freshwater unit for under 60 quid. although the other models are higher priced.


----------



## madlan (16 Aug 2011)

They have the Reed\Planted tank version in stock too.

Seneye reef product is aimed at reef aquarium keepers and planted aquarium owners. The device has a full light meter able to measure LUX, Kelvin and PAR.

    Easy to use
    Constantly monitoring
    reliable and accurate early warning before fish killed
    convenient and suitable alerts
    clear explaination of the problem
    correct advice

Seneye will be the first combined product to constantly monitor life critical parameters for both freshwater or saltwater aquatics.

The device will be available with a wired USB connection and with an optional wireless module to increase range and convenience. With an optional USB power adaptor it can work autonomously. Easy to understand feedback is created on the device using indicator lights.

The results are displayed on the customers computer and also online, allowing for remote monitoring. The sophisticated software analyses the results and warns before the fish will become harmed.

Features

    multiple parameters monitored
    remains constantly in aquarium
    constantly monitors 4 key life critical parameters
    additional measurement of 6 parameters
    cost
    RRP from £59.99
    support plan from £5.99 montly
    easy to use
    uses standard USB connector to any PC
    doesnt need computer connection
    remote monitoring
    text message and online results with predications and advice

Please note you have to replace the consumable slide which tests the PH and NH3 which lasts for 1 month and makes nearly 3000 readings each month.


----------



## Barbapappa (16 Aug 2011)

Nice bit of kit, shame my aquarium is too far away from my server, I don't want to leave my computer on all the time to be able to receive this data (my server is low power and on 24/7 anyway).


----------



## madlan (16 Aug 2011)

I have a low power (atom mini-itx) server running in the cupboard also, found a 15 metre USB extension on eBay that works great!


----------



## Radik (17 Aug 2011)

OK Seneye is here... I had multiple dreams and waking up with word Seneye in my head... more later now I am too busy


----------



## Gary Nelson (17 Aug 2011)

Looking forward to hearing more on this when you have it set-up.... maybe some pics too?


----------



## Radik (17 Aug 2011)

Ok so far I have reef version but it detected home version prompting me to purchase upgrade to reef lol? So I can't take any par readings but it appears every device is the same just something will unlock extras.

Still trying it to get running, I have to pre-soak test strip 24 hours. But reading manual seems for the future this little devil will read GH KH Nitrite Nitrate Chlorine, this is not yet available on test strip. Once it is there it will be perfect CO2 monitor. PH seems to be range from 6.5 to 8


----------



## Radik (17 Aug 2011)

Fales alarm it works now  Very nice par readings, LUX and even Kelvins I will make measures with photos in the evening I have to work now.. cheers guys.


----------



## ghostsword (17 Aug 2011)

Pleas take a video if you can.  

So you just pay one price and that is it, right? And you need your laptop near the device to read the results. 




---
- .


----------



## GillesF (18 Aug 2011)

Do you have to leave it in your tank all the time then? I just want to use it from time to time to check PAR levels etc ...

*edit* doesn't look that big though. I hope they will make a black version, the white one would stand out too much lol. And what about Watt consumption?


----------



## Radik (18 Aug 2011)

If only as PAR meter then you do not need to leave it in tank or do not need any subscription.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Aug 2011)

Radik said:
			
		

> If only as PAR meter then you do not need to leave it in tank or do not need any subscription.



Do you need the replaceable strip if just used as par meter?


----------



## Radik (18 Aug 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Radik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope no need. Please enjoy full par meter for just under 100 with no extra cost.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Aug 2011)

Radik said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that is worth the purchase! Thanks for replying to the questions. 


---
- .


----------



## GillesF (18 Aug 2011)

Indeed, finally an affordable PAR meter. Any idea how precise it is? I don't want it as precise as professional equipment but precise enough for the hobbyist without having to guess the PAR levels.


----------



## bjorn (24 Aug 2011)

I just tested mine today as well. Had the same problem with it telling me it was a home version when I actually bought a Reef one with PAR meter. Overnight however it changed. Probably something to do with registration.

Apart from the PAR meter I'm extremely disappointed, with the product itself but also the support or should I say the non existent support (there is no contact details, no support email, no reference or help pages). I've never been so frustrated with a piece of gear. There is no explanation or installation manual enclosed.  There is nothing on the web site and I had to find the install instructions on their own site by using a Google Search. Once I found it some of the information on it does not correspond to what actually exists. For example it says you can change you settings at any time by logging into their system, which is not true. You can't change your profile or anything. It's not like I'm a technophob either, I'm a qualified network engineer and web developer yet I found their site, device and installation confusing as hell. It doesn't probably help that nothing works as it's supposed to. 

However my main issue was with it's functions:

The PH meter is way off by a entire point. My tank is exactly at PH6.5 yet the Seneye tells me it's PH7.4. (I checked, got a PH controller + digital PH meter, both tells me PH is 6.5.)

As far as the Temperature goes, Seneye tells me it's too high and to check their website. Yet my tank is just below 26c so not exactly boiling. There are no support section or reference to high temperatures on their site. Nothing at all about it yet their software clearly tells me to check their site.

Ammonia it's hard to say or check. But seems to fluctuate.

PAR meter seems ok, but again I've got no way to verify it. 

I was also extremely disappointed to find out that you have to get a subscription or pay monthly to get it to work. That's very unclear on their product advertisement to the point of being misleading. Not only that, but you can't actually buy another strip (monthly subscription) yet, there is no shop.

In the manual they mention that Seneye+ gives you a monthly strip:



> "seneye+ is an optional service that can be purchased from http://www.seneye.com
> including delivery to your door."



It might be optional, but without the strip it looks to me like the device won't work. There is even a timer counting down the time until it expires.

If nothing else it's a PAR meter.. how accurate it is I don't know.


----------



## strat100 (25 Aug 2011)

Just bought the same model but havnt tried it yet,and the website is poor,hope they catch up soon.


----------

